# [OT] Petizione Shockwave

## silian87

Volevo avvisarvi della presenza di questa petizione sul web, per dare a linux una versione del player shockwave della macromedia. 

http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html

Credo che sia importante votare, io l'ho gia' fatto...

----------

## Truzzone

Ho appena votato, scusa la mia ignoranza, ma a quante firme si deve arrivare per poter poi esporre a Macromedi la petizione? Si deve arrivare ad un tot oppure c'* un limite di tempo?

Ciao by Truzzone

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Piu sono meglio e'. Comunque poi la decisione sta sempre a Macromedia.

----------

## silian87

Mah... non c'e' scritto... credo che ogni tanto lo facciano vedere alla Macromedia....

----------

## shanghai

Be' mi sa che prima di mostrarlo alla macromedia l'autore aspetterà almeno 10 o 20.000 firme... altrimenti che peso ha?  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

Quando ho vatato io erano a 3361firme, un pò poche per adesso!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## egolf

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> un pò poche per adesso!

 

Tutto inizia con poco!  Linus aveva solo un kernel  :Razz: 

----------

## marco86

 *egolf wrote:*   

> Tutto inizia con poco!  Linus aveva solo un kernel 

 

lo so, intendevo che prima che presentino la petizione a macromedia, passerà ancora un bel pò....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *egolf wrote:*   

>  *marconordkapp wrote:*   un pò poche per adesso! 
> 
> Tutto inizia con poco!  Linus aveva solo un kernel 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Veramente era il contrario... (no, non nel senso che il kernel aveva solo un Linus, ma nel senso che tutti i GNU tool c'erano e mancava il kernel!)

----------

## egolf

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>   Veramente era il contrario... (no, non nel senso che il kernel aveva solo un Linus, ma nel senso che tutti i GNU tool c'erano e mancava il kernel!)

 

vero, era un esempio stupido  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

beh... oggi quando ho votato io eravamo a  3351.... adesso siamo a 3374... mi sembra un ottimo risultato.. anche se contiamo che la meta'  dei nomi sono italiani e che con tutta probabilita' vengono da questo forum!   :Very Happy:   Perfetto!

----------

## shanghai

Ci vuole un pò di tempo per queste petizioni, avrà successo... a tutti gli utenti linux fa comodo e sono molto piu' di 3000  :Very Happy: 

[OT] Silian, hai dato un'altra occhiata al post su looking glass?   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  [/OT]

----------

## federico

3402 con me  :Smile: 

Pero' sinceramente non ci credo molto , a memoria non ricordo neanche mezza petizione on line andata a buon fine...

----------

## Peach

al di là del fatto che questa petizione sarebbe stata da fare già tempo addietro... 

ma ricordo male o Macromedia aveva intenzione di portare lo strumento di sviluppo di Flash su piattaforme *nix ?

Io sinceramente spero più in questa possibilità, considerato che questa petizione mi sembra più un capriccio di quelli che si trovano a navigare su siti che usano shockwave... io è da un botto che non ne vedo di siti fatti in shockwave e mi pare che la tendenza comune sia di usare flash.

Quali link così importanti usano shockwave?

----------

## shanghai

In effetti sono daccordo con te. Avere Flash MX su Linux, inteso come software di sviluppo in flash, non mi dispiacerebbe.

Ordunque, facciamo un'altra petizione!

Sul serio dai!

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *egolf wrote:*    *marconordkapp wrote:*   un pò poche per adesso! 
> 
> Tutto inizia con poco!  Linus aveva solo un kernel  
> 
>  Veramente era il contrario... (no, non nel senso che il kernel aveva solo un Linus, ma nel senso che tutti i GNU tool c'erano e mancava il kernel!)

 

Comunque Linus aveva un solo hardisk (AT), un solo 386 e non credeva che sarebbe andato oltre...  :Wink: 

Comunque siamo a 3416...

----------

## silian87

a la faccia!!!! siamo ad un ritmo di circa 50 persone al giorno... e' vero che ci sara' stata un'ondate gentooniana, ma credo che comunque e' quello il ritmo giornaliereo circa.... non male!

----------

## Peach

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> In effetti sono daccordo con te. Avere Flash MX su Linux, inteso come software di sviluppo in flash, non mi dispiacerebbe.
> 
> Ordunque, facciamo un'altra petizione!
> 
> Sul serio dai!

 

si per la cronaca:

http://f4l.sourceforge.net/

http://news.com.com/2100-7344_3-5170061.html

che si fa? la petizione anche per il devel di flash?

----------

## mrfree

vo a votare...   :Wink: 

Grazie per la segnalazione

----------

## shanghai

 *Peach wrote:*   

> che si fa? la petizione anche per il devel di flash?

 

Facciamola. Da dove si comincia?

----------

## Dhaki

3429 con me   :Smile:  . Anche se ci vorra ancora un po di tempo...

[OT] Sono finalmente passato a Gentoo dalla Slackware, e ne sono soddisfattissimo. Gentoo Rulez   :Very Happy:  [/OT]

----------

## f0llia

con me 3437  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io lo userei per il corso di Spagnolo su 5 cd trovato sull'espresso.... cioè avrei dovuto trovarlo sull'espresso, gira voce che sia anche sul mulo  :Wink: 

Mi tocca usare il pc di mio padre (qui xp non ci ritorna).

----------

## X-Drum

fatto pure io al momento ci sono 3446 "firme"

----------

